

Show HN: Girls for Hackers (Improve your confidence with women) - zensavona
http://girlsforhackers.com

======
bjourne
If you click Buy Now and then enter an email address you get a message "Oops!
Our credit card processor seems to be down, we'll email you as soon as you can
continue your order!" I didn't enter mine and wont because I'm almost sure the
addresses collected will be sold to other marketeers.

------
toomuchtodo
Why do I have the feeling this is /r/seduction condensed into ebook form with
a paywall in front of it?

~~~
transitionality
/r/seduction itself is the condensed version of decades of literature on the
subject, much of it better than the watered down version you get there.

------
shloper
that's a nagative example that proofs how valuable testimonials/excerpts/trial
are when introducing a product to brand new customers

------
aphro
Is this a joke?

~~~
aphro
It's not very funny if it is. Women aren't some technical 'thing' you can
learn 'how to' from a book. They're 'people'. Wow.. I thought we were making
progress here.

~~~
fudged71
Plus the title implies that hackers aren't women...

~~~
transitionality
No, you're implying women can't sleep with women.

